# Is thieves essential oil safe for birds



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

I just got very sick these last few days and I am using thieves essential oil to help and would like to put some oil in a humidifier for my room. However, my birds also live in my room and i want to make sure it is safe for them. So is thieves essential oil safe for birds of i diffuse it in a humidifier?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*According to the website:

"Thieves® essential oil blend is a powerful combination of Clove, Lemon, Cinnamon Bark, Eucalyptus Radiata, and Rosemary essential oils that fills any space with a rich, spicy aroma."

Keep in mind that Budgies have a very sensitive respiratory system.

It will be best if you use 100% pure Eucalyptus Essential Oil in the humidifier instead.

We often recommend using 100% pure Eucalyptus Essential Oil in a humidifier in a room with budgies that are having respiratory issues and, having used it for years with my budgies in the room, know it is safe when used properly. 
*


----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you so much! That helps me feel a lot better about the essential oils.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome. *


----------

